# Concealed Carry in Illinois?



## Cryozombie (Jun 24, 2004)

I found this interesting... being a resident of Illinois...


Six Seconds From Safety


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 7, 2004)

Interesting indeed....
Can you post any updates to the situation as you run across them?


----------



## Seig (Jul 7, 2004)

It is things like this that make me glad I live in WV and not Illinois.


----------



## mcjon77 (Jul 7, 2004)

It looks like a good idea, however I have two points to make:
1) I don't want to be the first one to test the law out.  If a prosecuter decides to go to trial, even if the law is on my side, it would cost thousands of dollars to defend myself. If I do get convicted, what does the author of the article do now? Say "oops, I guess that defense won't work, oh well" while I'm trying to fight off Bubba and his friends in prison because they think I have a pretty mouth.

2) There are several cities in Illinois that have an outrignt ban on handguns, so bringing a handgun in your fanny pack is a BIG NO NO, and still illegal. Now, other than Chicago, Oak Park, and Winnetka (I think), I have no idea ub which city it is illegal.  I would have to research the gun laws in every city and municipality which I may be in with my handgun.

Jon


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 7, 2004)

Jon-  Good points all.  
Seig- even better point.  

Chad
Delaware- at least it isnt Illinois!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 8, 2004)

mcjon77 said:
			
		

> It looks like a good idea, however I have two points to make:
> 1) I don't want to be the first one to test the law out.  If a prosecuter decides to go to trial, even if the law is on my side, it would cost thousands of dollars to defend myself. If I do get convicted, what does the author of the article do now? Say "oops, I guess that defense won't work, oh well" while I'm trying to fight off Bubba and his friends in prison because they think I have a pretty mouth.
> 
> Jon



No worries there Jon... the site lists a number of cases where that was indeed brought to trial and the defendants won each and every one of them.  If nothing else, there is strong precident in the state to support you if you ARE arrested for it.  In fact, they recently changed the law to exclude womens purses as "Cases" so in a purse the gun needs to be encased.  Also most all of the "No Handgun" cities are in Lake County... so If ya just stay outta lake county, you are probably ok... 

Seig... Tell me about it... It is SO tempting to LEAVE this state... being one of only 4 left without some sort of carry provisions.  I hold out hope the state will cave to the pressure...


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 8, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Seig... Tell me about it... It is SO tempting to LEAVE this state... being one of only 4 left without some sort of carry provisions.  I hold out hope the state will cave to the pressure...


  As a resident of Missouri, the newest CC state I can sypathize with your plight (as a Texas native I often wonder why I don't just move back ) but I'm afraid we'll be having snowball fights in hell before the People's Republik of Illinois "cave's to the pressure."


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 8, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> As a resident of Missouri, the newest CC state I can sypathize with your plight (as a Texas native I often wonder why I don't just move back ) but I'm afraid we'll be having snowball fights in hell before the People's Republik of Illinois "cave's to the pressure."



Ha.  Yeah.  It'll happen... you'll see... There are enough organizations fighting for it here... If not... well, Ive allways been partial to the mountains of Colorado.


----------



## ipscshooter (Jul 8, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> As a resident of Missouri, the newest CC state I can sypathize with your plight (as a Texas native I often wonder why I don't just move back ) but I'm afraid we'll be having snowball fights in hell before the People's Republik of Illinois "cave's to the pressure."


Why in the heck did you leave?  I'm a former Illinois resident, but currently reside in the great State of Texas.  The problem in Illinois is that the Chicago area leftist contingent is so huge that it basically dictates to the rest of the state.  South and West Illinois are all pretty reasonable.  Geneseo is the home of a couple of fine firearms manufacturers (Springfield and Armalite), and the Quincy area played host to the United States Practical Shooting Association's pistol championships for many years.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 8, 2004)

ipscshooter said:
			
		

> Geneseo is the home of a couple of fine firearms manufacturers (Springfield and Armalite), and the Quincy area played host to the United States Practical Shooting Association's pistol championships for many years.



I wish I could afford an Armalite.   :mp5:


----------



## ipscshooter (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, they're nice, but, I've already got a Springfield M1A and a Colt AR-15, so it's hard to justify the expense...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 8, 2004)

ipscshooter said:
			
		

> Yeah, they're nice, but, I've already got a Springfield M1A and a Colt AR-15, so it's hard to justify the expense...



I hear that.  I want an AR-15, but $$$ is tight.  I have to make due with my AK.


----------



## Seig (Jul 8, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> As a resident of Missouri, the newest CC state I can sypathize with your plight (as a Texas native I often wonder why I don't just move back ) but I'm afraid we'll be having snowball fights in hell before the People's Republik of Illinois "cave's to the pressure."


Are you comrades with the People's Democratic republic of Maryland?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 9, 2004)

ipscshooter said:
			
		

> Why in the heck did you leave?


Lol, I ask myself the same question almost every day...I moved up here for college and got stuck.  I guess the only reason I'm still here is my Kenpo training, I'd like to get my BB before I leave the school I'm at now.  If I get on with the police dept. (the plan at the moment) concealed carry becomes a non-issue.



			
				Seig said:
			
		

> Are you comrades with the People's Democratic republic of Maryland?


 Huh?


----------

